# Mezza frustrazione

## ScolaBirra

Ciao a tutti,

leggo oggi su OSNews che e' uscita la versione 7.1 di xorg... e mi viene una mezza frustrazione, perche' in gentoo (che molti considerano la bleeding edge delle distribuzioni) siamo ancora fermi alla 6.8! E non e' l'unico pacchetto che resta indietro: il gcc ci ha messo quasi un anno per fare il passaggio 3.3->3.4, firefox e thunderbird sono fermi alla versione 1.0.* mentre la 1.5.* e' fuori da un pezzo ed iniziano gia' ad uscire le alpha di firefox 2.0...

Lo so che potrei passare in unstable, sul computer di casa l'avevo gia' fatto e ci ho ripensato visto che mi si piantava a ripetizione, ma al lavoro non me la sento proprio... inoltre come se non bastasse ho una scheda grafica i945 (supportata solo da xorg>=7.0) quindi sono mesi che la uso in modalita' vesa...

Voi cosa ne pensate? si potrebbe acellerare un po' il passaggio a stable di alcuni pacchetti?

Vabbe', scusate lo sfogo

ciao

Scola

----------

## knefas

Non c'e' alcun rischio ad usare FF instabile. Ma proprio nessuno. Al massimo ti si pianta il browser, amen. Il problema e' avere instabili cose dalle quali dipendono altre cose,  librerie, gcc, etc. (BTW, usando xorg-x11 instabile non ho avuto mai alcun problema.  :Smile:  Certo che se ti metti a pacioccare con XGL eccetera, e' ovvio che quella parte e' sperimentale)

Se vuoi fare qualcosa attivamente per far diventare le cose stabili, fai un salto su #gentoo-x86 su freenode, e diventa arch tester.  :Smile: 

----------

## bender86

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Lo so che potrei passare in unstable, sul computer di casa l'avevo gia' fatto e ci ho ripensato visto che mi si piantava a ripetizione
> 
> ...
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate? si potrebbe acellerare un po' il passaggio a stable di alcuni pacchetti?

 Vedi anche tu che se alcuni programmi non sono considerati stabili, un motivo c'è. In ogni caso credo che la priorità sia un sistema funzionante, sul maggior numero di macchine possibili, quindi se qualche programma può dare noie a qualcuno, è meglio segnarlo come ~arch in modo che non ce lo si possa trovare installato da un aggiornamento. Chi avrà bisogno dell'ultima versione, può tranquillamente dare un

```
echo categoria/programma ~arch >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

e aggiornare.

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> leggo oggi su OSNews che e' uscita la versione 7.1 di xorg...
> 
> ...
> 
> firefox e thunderbird sono fermi alla versione 1.0.* mentre la 1.5.* e' fuori da un pezzo

 Sono in portage (va beh, xorg 7.0 e non 7.1, ma se è uscito oggi non puoi pretendere che sia già disponibile senza un minimo di test), se ti servono puoi tranquillamente impostare per loro la keyword ~arch (e solo per loro, non per tutto il sistema).

Se poi trovi davvero qualche programma che manca in portage, puoi tranquillamente installarlo manualmente (magari in /opt che non sporca), anche facendoti un ebuild personalizzato.

Un ultimo consiglio: crea dei pacchetti binari dei programmi che hai installato (FEATURES="buildpkg", cerca nella doc), così se un aggiornamento a una versione instabile dovesse dare problemi, puoi tornare alla versione funzionante senza ricompilare.

----------

## gamberetto

Ciao!

Cito l'ultima GWN

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Weekly Newsletter: 22 Maggio 2006
> 
> Indice: #doc_chap1
> 
> 1. Gentoo news
> ...

 

----------

## Sparker

non è un buon esempio: gcc-4.1.x passa hard-masked ad unstable...

Comunque, su gentoo è improponibile avere sempre l'ultimo gcc. Sulle altre distro compilano con gcc4, ma se qualcosa non va usano un gcc più vecchio. Più o meno l'utente lo può fare anche in gentoo, ma è uno smazzamento non indifferente.

Comunque, personalmente non capisco perchè xorg-7.0 sia ancora in testing. (cioè, suppongo che siano dei bug che io NON ho riscontrato a frenare gli sviluppatori)

----------

## drakkan

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> leggo oggi su OSNews che e' uscita la versione 7.1 di xorg... e mi viene una mezza frustrazione, perche' in gentoo (che molti considerano la bleeding edge delle distribuzioni) siamo ancora fermi alla 6.8! E non e' l'unico pacchetto che resta indietro: il gcc ci ha messo quasi un anno per fare il passaggio 3.3->3.4, firefox e thunderbird sono fermi alla versione 1.0.* mentre la 1.5.* e' fuori da un pezzo ed iniziano gia' ad uscire le alpha di firefox 2.0...
> 
> Lo so che potrei passare in unstable, sul computer di casa l'avevo gia' fatto e ci ho ripensato visto che mi si piantava a ripetizione, ma al lavoro non me la sento proprio... inoltre come se non bastasse ho una scheda grafica i945 (supportata solo da xorg>=7.0) quindi sono mesi che la uso in modalita' vesa...
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno il tuo post!

Sono stato in unstable con gentoo per un pò di tempo ma ovviamente ci sono un pò di problemi, ad esempio quando ho installato gnome-2.14 alcuni pacchetti non compilavano... e allora ricerche sul forum e su bugs.gentoo.org prima di risolvere..., in conclusione si perde sempre un bel pò di tempo.

Poi mi sono chiesto ma perchè usare una gentoo unstable se tutto il software che sto usando attualmente (gnome-2.14,firefox-1.5,xorg7 ecc...) è stabile su ubuntu (ok dapper è ancora in beta ma verrà rilasciata tra una settimana ed in genere c'è un nuovo rilascio un mese dopo il rilascio delle nuove versione di gnome) così due giorni fa mi sono deciso ed ho installato ubuntu, in circa 1 ora avevo un sistema funzionante e dopo un'altra ora circa avevo finito di importare la posta e gli altri documenti, con gentoo ci vogliono due ore solo per compilare le glibc. L'impressione generale è un sistema più reattivo (ubuntu usa il readahed che su gentoo non avevo configurato), funziona bene anche la sospensione, su gentoo ero riuscito a far funzionare suspend2 con i driver ati solo dopo un pò di sbattimenti... e il tempo di avvio è decisamente minore...

Per il momento sono soddisfatto della migrazione   :Very Happy: 

Inoltre i 5 anni di supporto fanno di dapper una distro perfetta anche per server e desktop aziendali, 

sto testando ubuntu anche come server e anche in quell'ambito si comporta molto bene, credo che tra non molto comincerò a migrare anche i miei server

bye

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque, personalmente non capisco perchè xorg-7.0 sia ancora in testing. (cioè, suppongo che siano dei bug che io NON ho riscontrato a frenare gli sviluppatori)

 

xorg7 vuole il nuovo portage, infatti per poter usare il portage stabile sono costretto a tenermi in overlay un vecchio ebuild per xorg-x11.

 *Quote:*   

> Sono stato in unstable con gentoo per un pò di tempo ma ovviamente ci sono un pò di problemi, ad esempio quando ho installato gnome-2.14 alcuni pacchetti non compilavano... e allora ricerche sul forum e su bugs.gentoo.org prima di risolvere..., in conclusione si perde sempre un bel pò di tempo. 

 

Non devi utilizzare tutto il sistema instabile, solo gnome ad esempio.

 *Quote:*   

> Poi mi sono chiesto ma perchè usare una gentoo unstable se tutto il software che sto usando attualmente (gnome-2.14,firefox-1.5,xorg7 ecc...) è stabile su ubuntu (ok dapper è ancora in beta ma verrà rilasciata tra una settimana ed in genere c'è un nuovo rilascio un mese dopo il rilascio delle nuove versione di gnome) così due giorni fa mi sono deciso ed ho installato ubuntu, in circa 1 ora avevo un sistema funzionante e dopo un'altra ora circa avevo finito di importare la posta e gli altri documenti, con gentoo ci vogliono due ore solo per compilare le glibc. L'impressione generale è un sistema più reattivo (ubuntu usa il readahed che su gentoo non avevo configurato), funziona bene anche la sospensione, su gentoo ero riuscito a far funzionare suspend2 con i driver ati solo dopo un pò di sbattimenti... e il tempo di avvio è decisamente minore... 

 

Non mi pare il caso di accendere il solito flame gentoo vs altre distro, sopratutto in un forum dedicato a gentoo, inoltre come già detto, puoi smascherare i programmi che vuoi ed utilizzarli lo stesso senza compromettere il resto del sistema. Poi se per te conta il tempo impiegato per mettere su un sistema purtroppo qua non possiamo aiutarti, per mettere su una gentoo ci vuole un po di tempo anche se poi è compensato dal fatto di avere un sistema pulito, semplice e personalizzato.

----------

## drakkan

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non devi utilizzare tutto il sistema instabile, solo gnome ad esempio.
> 
> 

 

si infatti è quello che facevo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi pare il caso di accendere il solito flame gentoo vs altre distro, sopratutto in un forum dedicato a gentoo, inoltre come già detto, puoi smascherare i programmi che vuoi ed utilizzarli lo stesso senza compromettere il resto del sistema. Poi se per te conta il tempo impiegato per mettere su un sistema purtroppo qua non possiamo aiutarti, per mettere su una gentoo ci vuole un po di tempo anche se poi è compensato dal fatto di avere un sistema pulito, semplice e personalizzato.

 

Non è mia intenzione accendere un flame, ho espresso la mia opinione da utente gentoo (ho ancora molti server e fino a due giorni fa il mio laptop principale) che ribadisco: ho trovato in una altra distro tutto quello che avevo in gentoo con la differenza che funziona tutto come su gentoo e alcune cose anche meglio senza dover impiegare tutto il tempo che richiede una gentoo. Per la pulizia apt gestisce le dipendenze inverse in gentoo devo usare unclepine ... e non è lo stesso...

Se per i mod il mio messaggio non è adeguato alle politiche del forum non ho problemi a cancellarlo e a tenermi per me le mie opinioni

----------

## codadilupo

nessun moderatore, mi pare, si è fatto sentire, quindi, por favor, evitiamo di fare i martiri prima del tempo.

Quello che posso dirti è che ho usato ubuntu su un desktop per un certo periodo per mancanza di tempo. Sono scapato appena ho potuto. Non sopporto di digitare: apt-cache search dvd e ritrovarmi tutto (persino pacchetti dvi) tranne dvdrip... perché usa decss, oppure di dover cercare prima un pacchetto perché gli sviluppatori hanno deciso di cambiargli nome in qualcosa-8.23-21-dev.lib.ciccio: perdo piu' tempo a cercare il nome giusto del pacchetto che a compilare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Nuitari

io credo che la risposta te la possa dare anche da solo. Apparte che le ultime versioni sono sotto semplice unstable (e per esperienza personale devo dire che ho riscontrato pochissimi errori lo stesso, inoltre xorg 7 e firefox 1.5 ce li ho da non so quanto...), puoi capire anche da solo che siccome i pacchetti vengono compilati per la tua architettura specifica con flag specifiche di sistema il rischio di bug è più alto che in una distribuzione con pacchetti precompilati per le singole architetture no?

per quanto riguarda ubuntu....si facile veloce da installare...reattiva?boh il mio amico che l'aveva installata sosteneva che era piena di m...rda. Senza contare che l'ha installata e si è ritrovato un sistema con xfree e gnome quando lui voleva xorg e kde ma vabbè  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Puzza di flame, si sente puzza di flame.. puuuzza di flaaaaaaameeee! Si sente puzza di flaaaaaameeeee....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ScolaBirra e drakkan wrote:*   

> E non e' l'unico pacchetto che resta indietro

 

resatare indietro? ma cos'è, una corsa all'ultima verisone?

guarda che il mondo non funziona così. non sei più figo di me perché tu hai il software versione 3.0 mentre io ho la 1.1

la cosa che una distribuzione dovrebbe sempre guardare è la stabilità del software perché è impensabile che gli utenti ci smenino tempo e lavoro a causa delle corse all'ultima versione. se questo ragionamento non ti sta bene e vuoi lo stesso fare la figura dello scienziato che ha sempre l'ultimissima versione puoi sempre passare a mandriva, oppure a windows!!!

secondo me chi scrive queste cose non sa nemmeno cosa comporta il cambio di versione; non sa nemmeno cosa porta di nuovo la nuova versione.

io dedicherei un po' più tempo della mia giornata a riflettere, anziché fare queste sparate, che tutto dicono già da sé

----------

## randomaze

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> Se per i mod il mio messaggio non è adeguato alle politiche del forum non ho problemi a cancellarlo e a tenermi per me le mie opinioni

 

Più che di adeguatezza parlerei di OT. Dovrebbe esserci un thread dove si parlava delle altre distribuzioni, se lo scopo del post é quelo di vantare ubuntu continua pure li.

Se invece preferisci un approccio più costruttivo verso gentoo (il che non significa "non criticare") e verso la mezza frustazione di ScolaBirra questo thread é giusto  :Wink: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Puzza di flame, si sente puzza di flame.. puuuzza di flaaaaaaameeee! Si sente puzza di flaaaaaameeeee....

 

Nel qual caso il thread sarà chiuso.

----------

## Kernel78

io non sostengo che esista una sola distro che sia la migliore per tutti ma quando dici

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> ho trovato in una altra distro tutto quello che avevo in gentoo con la differenza che funziona tutto come su gentoo e alcune cose anche meglio senza dover impiegare tutto il tempo che richiede una gentoo.

 

mi permetto di dubitare fortemente delle tue parole, o sono inesatte o sono espresse alla leggera.

Quello che puoi avere trovato in un'altra distribuzione sarà, al massimo, tutto quello che ti serviva di gentoo, non tutto quello che avevi in gentoo ...

La differenza può sembrare minima ma la libertà e flessibilità che contraddistingue la nostra amata non è riscontrabile in nessuna altra distro (essendo le altre precompilate) e quindi non puoi averla cercandola altrove.

Similmente non puoi affermare che funzioni tutto come su gentoo o meglio puoi affermarlo ma è falso, solo in gentoo puoi personalizzare alla perfezione il sistema (ovviamente sapendo come farlo e spendendoci del tempo e delle energie).

Ovviamente se ti senti di sacrificare la libertà di gentoo in favore di un sistema più "generico" ma più aggiornato io non ci trovo nulla di male, anzi, il mondo è bello perchè vario e se le tue esigenze ti spingono altrove non ci vedo nulla di male, probabilmente se hai scelto gentoo per avere una distribuzione aggiornatissima hai scelto con "leggerezza" (se mi passi il termine) visto che i punti di forza di Gentoo sono altri.

----------

## knefas

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> probabilmente se hai scelto gentoo per avere una distribuzione aggiornatissima hai scelto con "leggerezza" (se mi passi il termine) visto che i punti di forza di Gentoo sono altri.

 

Quote Kernel78 per tutto il resto, ma aggiungo che a me pare proprio che Gentoo sia molto aggiornata! Le cose nuove escono in portage (masked) abbastanza presto, e se non lo fanno e' abbastanza semplice fare il bump dell'ebuild e proporlo in bugzilla, o semplicemente fare una RFE. 

Comunque in genere le cose "hot" tipo OpenOffice, Xorg, Firefox, Gaim, driver Nvidia, Kernel (eccetera eccetera) sono in portage entro un paio di giorni (spesso il giorno stesso) dalla release, anzi, spesso c'e' uno snapshot del cvs. Piu' bleeding edge di cosi'...

----------

## federico

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> la cosa che una distribuzione dovrebbe sempre guardare è la stabilità del software perché è impensabile che gli utenti ci smenino tempo e lavoro a causa delle corse all'ultima versione. 

 

Non sono del tutto daccordo. Quella che fa cosi' e' soprattutto debian, dove si sono ridotti ad avere software preistorico nella loro distribuzione stabile. Secondo me in una distribuzione conta anche il sistema di aggiornamento, e anche, soprattutto, il sistema di configurazione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   probabilmente se hai scelto gentoo per avere una distribuzione aggiornatissima hai scelto con "leggerezza" (se mi passi il termine) visto che i punti di forza di Gentoo sono altri. 
> 
> Quote Kernel78 per tutto il resto, ma aggiungo che a me pare proprio che Gentoo sia molto aggiornata! Le cose nuove escono in portage (masked) abbastanza presto, e se non lo fanno e' abbastanza semplice fare il bump dell'ebuild e proporlo in bugzilla, o semplicemente fare una RFE.

 

Io non ho mai detto che non sia aggiornata (anche se per un utente stabile come me l'attesa per kde 3.5 è lunghetta) ma che i punti di forza di Gentoo siano altri.

Gentoo è mirata soprattutto alla libertà di scelta per crearsi un sistema perfettamente su misura, il fatto che possa essere aggiornatissima è una conseguenza non un obiettivo primario.

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Gentoo è mirata soprattutto alla libertà di scelta per crearsi un sistema perfettamente su misura, il fatto che possa essere aggiornatissima è una conseguenza non un obiettivo primario.

 

Aggiungo, come peraltro già acennato da qualcuno un paio di post sopra, che proprio la varietà di configurazioni possibili fa si che il test di determinati pacchetti possa sembrare lento.

----------

## Ic3M4n

inoltre credo che il problema delle cose super aggiornate sia differente. nel senso che basta un'occhiata su distrowatch per vedere le distribuzioni che cercano di farsi pubblicità utilizzando l'ultima versione del kernel o di xorg o di gnome. anche una semplice letta alle riviste "specializzate" per così dire, cercano di mettere il titolone della "distro superaggiornata" mentre quando esce il livecd di gentoo ci ritroviamo sempre "la distro che fa sprintare il tuo pc, spreme fino all'ultimo il tuo sistema e cose del genere" cosa che sappiamo tutti essere vera in parte, in quanto sappiamo tutti benissimo che la peculiarità di gentoo non è quella. sono gli altri che possono permettersi di compilarsi ogni pacchetto 20-30 volte e metterlo nel loro repository secondo le opzioni di compilazione più spinte  e più performanti per il determinato pacchetto. detto questo posso assicurare che se uno vuole l'ultima versione con gentoo può farlo senza  molti problemi. per esempio io ho xorg 7.0 da una vita ormai, gnome 2.14 da quando ho scritto il thread sulla sua uscita (sulla mia macchina di "test" prima e poi sulle altre una volta sicuro non portassero problemi irrisolvibili)  etc etc. di sicuro nei primi periodi non è il massimo della vita, devi risolvere dei problemi che nelle altre distro hanno già risolto per te, con workaround strani e cose del genere. c'è poi da citare e tenere in considerazione, comunque la trafila che un pacchetto deve fare per poter diventare stabile, ovvero le minimo 3 settimane in Hard Masked e le altre 3 settimane in testing. cosa che si può allungare nel caso in cui ci siano bug aperti per il singolo pacchetto o sulle sue dipendenze (che a volte possono essere tantissime).

----------

## ercoppa

Secondo me il rilascio in stable dei pacchetti in gentoo è perfetto, non esagerata come in debian, ma neanche sprezzante del pericolo come in altre distro. Se ti serve l'ultima versione di un pacchetto, lo smascheri e lo installi, semplicissimo e instantaneo.

----------

## X-Drum

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> nessun moderatore, mi pare, si è fatto sentire, quindi, por favor, evitiamo di fare i martiri prima del tempo.
> 
> Quello che posso dirti è che ho usato ubuntu su un desktop per un certo periodo per mancanza di tempo. Sono scapato appena ho potuto. Non sopporto di digitare: apt-cache search dvd e ritrovarmi tutto (persino pacchetti dvi) tranne dvdrip... perché usa decss, oppure di dover cercare prima un pacchetto perché gli sviluppatori hanno deciso di cambiargli nome in qualcosa-8.23-21-dev.lib.ciccio: perdo piu' tempo a cercare il nome giusto del pacchetto che a compilare 
> 
> Coda

 

debian è il male,

per quanto riguarda il discorso xorg-x11-7.X, ed altri pacchetti, se non è marcato come stabile

anche in mancanza di bugs in upstream, questo significa che il tutto è in testing,

per problemi relativi alla distro (integrazione o colissioni con altri pkg)

o per problemi relativi alla pacchettizzazione dello stesso (da xorg 7.0 si passa agli ebuild modulari, è importante ricordarlo)

in entrambi i casi nessuno impedisce agli utenti di gentoo di far esplodere la propria macchina, installare versioni

di software potenzialmente instabili o in via di sperimentazione o che possano provocare pericoloso buchi neri 

in grado di risucchiarvi per poi vomitarvi chissa dove....

basta mascherare i pkg incriminati od usare uno degli innumerevoli overlay *non*ufficiali

----------

## Ic3M4n

ricordo sotto questo punto di vista l'obbligo di utilizzare la features buildpkg che vi permette in breve tempo di downgradare i pacchetti che fanno macelli.

----------

## X-Drum

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> nessun moderatore, mi pare, si è fatto sentire, quindi, por favor, evitiamo di fare i martiri prima del tempo.
> 
> Quello che posso dirti è che ho usato ubuntu su un desktop per un certo periodo per mancanza di tempo. Sono scapato appena ho potuto. Non sopporto di digitare: apt-cache search dvd e ritrovarmi tutto (persino pacchetti dvi) tranne dvdrip... perché usa decss, oppure di dover cercare prima un pacchetto perché gli sviluppatori hanno deciso di cambiargli nome in qualcosa-8.23-21-dev.lib.ciccio: perdo piu' tempo a cercare il nome giusto del pacchetto che a compilare 
> 
> Coda

 

debian è il male,

per quanto riguarda il discorso xorg-x11-7.X, ed altri pacchetti, se non è marcato come stabile

anche in mancanza di bugs in upstream, questo significa che il tutto è in testing,

per problemi relativi alla distro (integrazione o colissioni con altri pkg)

o per problemi relativi alla pacchettizzazione dello stesso (da xorg 7.0 si passa agli ebuild modulari, è importante ricordarlo)

in entrambi i casi nessuno impedisce agli utenti di gentoo di far esplodere la propria macchina, installare versioni

di software potenzialmente instabili o in via di sperimentazione o che possano provocare pericoloso buchi neri 

in grado di risucchiarvi per poi vomitarvi chissa dove....

basta smascherare i pkg incriminati od usare uno degli innumerevoli overlay *non*ufficiali

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   * 

 

Ti autoquoti?

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*    *X-Drum wrote:*   *  
> 
> Ti autoquoti?

 

no è un ovvio errore di quoting (l'autochiusura dei tag aperti quando fai il submit del form), 

corretto adesso grazie per la segnalazione

----------

## Kernel78

Adesso non sei più "autoquotato" ma hai solo un doppio post  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Adesso non sei più "autoquotato" ma hai solo un doppio post 

 

boh

----------

## drakkan

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> solo in gentoo puoi personalizzare alla perfezione il sistema (ovviamente sapendo come farlo e spendendoci del tempo e delle energie). 

 

è proprio questo il punto in gentoo puoi fare tutto (usando anche repository extra e pacchetti in unstable) ma richiede troppo tempo per la manutenzione. La scelta di una ditribuzione linux  dipende molto anche dalle fasi della vita in questo momento ho tantissime cose da fare e non ho tempo/voglia di seguire gli aggiornamenti di gentoo, sento il bisogno di una distro ben ingegnerizzata dove tutto funzioni senza eccessivi problemi e facile da manutenere, ubuntu sembra essere tutto questo. 

Ho usato gentoo per due anni ed ho imparato tantissime cose ma ora sento il bisogno di qualcosa di diverso e così ho cambiato

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> la cosa che una distribuzione dovrebbe sempre guardare è la stabilità del software perché è impensabile che gli utenti ci smenino tempo e lavoro a causa delle corse all'ultima versione

 

mi sai che hai le idee un pò confuse ...   :Very Happy:  pensa ai cambiamenti che devi fare in gentoo:

- cambia il baselayout e devi cambiare almeno 15 file di configurazione

- i devel decidono di passare da mod_php a dev-lang/php e devi cambiare manualmente i file di configurazione, ricompilare/aggiornare pear ecc...

- ad un certo punto qualcuno decide che i file di configurazione di openvpn non devono più stare in /etc/openvpn/<directory> e devi spostarli manualmente, poi ci ripensano e devi cambiare di nuovo

- viene dichiarato stabile mysql 4.1 e devi fare il backup di tutti i database e poi il restore con conseguente downtime (pensa a database di 3-4 GB), la stessa cosa vale per ldap

- apache cambia stile di configurazione e altro tempo a cambiare le cose

potrei continuare a lungo ...

se installi una debian o una centos una volta configurata non cambi niente per molto tempo, debian ha una vita di almeno due anni, centos è supportato per 7 anni, ubuntu per 5,

questo significa che per tutto questo tempo se non hai bisogno di nuove feature hai solo aggiornamenti di sicurezza e nessun cambiamento, pochi minuti ed applichi le patch di sicurezza ... senza cambiare niente nelle configurazioni ...   :Smile: 

pensa a queste cose,  a me sembra che sia gentoo che mi fa perdere molto tempo ecco perchè ho cominciato a migrare i miei server da gentoo a centos e sto valutando ubuntu anche per i server

----------

## knefas

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> se installi una debian o una centos una volta configurata non cambi niente per molto tempo, debian ha una vita di almeno due anni, centos è supportato per 7 anni, ubuntu per 5,
> 
> questo significa che per tutto questo tempo se non hai bisogno di nuove feature hai solo aggiornamenti di sicurezza e nessun cambiamento, pochi minuti ed aggiorni tutto

 

Non riesco proprio a condividere questo pensiero...la bellezza di gentoo e' che e' abbastanza facile configurarla per farle fare quello che vuoi. Mi spiego: vuoi non fare nulla mai? Non fare mai emerge sync, sei a posto. (Ma cosi' ti perdi gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza) Allora diciamo che vuoi mantenere solo MySQL 3.xx: metti in package.mask >=mysql-4.* e non si azzardera' mai piu' ad installartelo  :Smile:  Non vuoi cambiare Apache? Stessa cosa.

Nello stesso tempo, il giorno che vuoi cambiare (perche' ti serve quella feature, o che ne so) smascheri il pacchetto e sei li' pronto con tutte le tue belle USE e dipendenze. A me pare comodissimo e molto versatile...  :Smile: 

----------

## drakkan

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *drakkan wrote:*   se installi una debian o una centos una volta configurata non cambi niente per molto tempo, debian ha una vita di almeno due anni, centos è supportato per 7 anni, ubuntu per 5,
> 
> questo significa che per tutto questo tempo se non hai bisogno di nuove feature hai solo aggiornamenti di sicurezza e nessun cambiamento, pochi minuti ed aggiorni tutto 
> 
> Non riesco proprio a condividere questo pensiero...la bellezza di gentoo e' che e' abbastanza facile configurarla per farle fare quello che vuoi. Mi spiego: vuoi non fare nulla mai? Non fare mai emerge sync, sei a posto. (Ma cosi' ti perdi gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza) Allora diciamo che vuoi mantenere solo MySQL 3.xx: metti in package.mask >=mysql-4.* e non si azzardera' mai piu' ad installartelo  Non vuoi cambiare Apache? Stessa cosa.
> ...

 

come tu stesso hai detto in questo modo mi perdo gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza, per cose tipo apache e php ad un certo punto spariscono dal portage quindi nel momento in cui si presenta un problema di sicurezza o applichi la patch a mano (e a questo punto preferisco usare linux from scratch) o aggiorni tramite portage e cambi le configurazioni tutte iniseme. In questo caso non stavo parlando del mio pc di casa dove la sicurezza conta zero, per quello voglio solo tutte le ultime features e quindi i software aggiornati, ma dell'utilizzo di gentoo in ambito server dove la priorità è avere sistemi non vulnerabili e software non necessariamente di ultimo grido ma molto stabile e collaudato.

----------

## knefas

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> come tu stesso hai detto in questo modo mi perdo gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza

 .

No, se mascheri solo le versioni superiori alla 3, per un po' il ramo 3 (finche' supportato upstream, in genere) verra' mantenuto nel portage e aggiornato con le patch di sicurezza. Mascherando con >=nomepackege-4*, tieni valide tutte le versioni (e revision) di nomepackage-3, che non cambieranno (a meno che non si bevano il cervello...ma direi di no!) configurazioni e simili.  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> mi sai che hai le idee un pò confuse ...   pensa ai cambiamenti che devi fare in gentoo:
> 
> - cambia il baselayout e devi cambiare almeno 15 file di configurazione
> 
> - i devel decidono di passare da mod_php a dev-lang/php e devi cambiare manualmente i file di configurazione, ricompilare/aggiornare pear ecc...
> ...

 

si ok, è vero che i cambiamenti anzi gli stravolgimenti come quelli da te citati (apache,php,ecc) fanno perdere una quantità di tempo

molto consistente, su una macchina di produzione specie se poi (come spesso capita) sulle tue macchine hai un setup abbastanza elaborato.

E' un disastro riconfigurare servizi di vitale importanza nel minor breve possibile per agirnare il downtime, su questo nulla da obiettare ma:

-Sulle macchine di produzione aggiorno solamente quando vi è una reale_impellente_necessità o un probelma di sicurezza, stop.

Su molte di esse sono infatti presenti istanze di apache con il vecchio config style, e dev-php per fare un esempio, ma va bene

-il discorso di una base di appoggio stabile,consolidata (convenzioni fisse) è importantissimo ma con molte altre distro ho sofferto

parecchio e soffro ancora per citare un esempio se penso al delirio di certi avvenimenti:

Fedora Core 3, era necessario il passaggio da mysql 3.x.x a mysql 4.1.x nessun pacchetto ufficiale (nemmeno sui repository legacy!!! omg1!!!)

avrei dovuto fare il tutto a manazza, il che non è un problema gravissimo ma quanto tempo mi avrebbe portato via risolvere poi tutte

le eventuali dipendenze? (che fra l'altro non erano poche e su pkg critici), un disastro ho dovuto ripiegare su un altra macchina grazie

alla disponibilità di un collega (per quanto riguarda la base di dati).

ok stiamo sempre parlando di fedora core nel caso specifico, ma se ho la necessità di aggiornare un qualsiasi pkg all'ultima major release

devo essere in grado di farlo in sicurezza (con un minimo di supporto), perche' se questo è il prezzo da pagare per un deploy della macchina 

molto breve io non ci sto, non me lo accollo....

sulle altre macchine (dove è installata gentoo, parliamo sempre di server), cose del genere non si sono mai verificate:

-preparo gli aggiornamenti 

-backup

-li installo sulle macchine 

-postinstall => fine della sofferenza

----------

## drakkan

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *drakkan wrote:*   come tu stesso hai detto in questo modo mi perdo gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza .
> 
> No, se mascheri solo le versioni superiori alla 3, per un po' il ramo 3 (finche' supportato upstream, in genere) verra' mantenuto nel portage e aggiornato con le patch di sicurezza. Mascherando con >=nomepackege-4*, tieni valide tutte le versioni (e revision) di nomepackage-3, che non cambieranno (a meno che non si bevano il cervello...ma direi di no!) configurazioni e simili. 

 

mod_php è fuori dal portage apache col vecchio stile di configurazione (apache-2.0.54 fino a r9 se non ricordo male, ora siamo a 2.0.55 la configurazione è completamente diversa ...) anche...

----------

## .:chrome:.

grave errore. mi stai contraddicendo (affermando cose false) nel giorno peggiore possibile.

 *drakkan wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   la cosa che una distribuzione dovrebbe sempre guardare è la stabilità del software perché è impensabile che gli utenti ci smenino tempo e lavoro a causa delle corse all'ultima versione 
> 
> mi sai che hai le idee un pò confuse ...   pensa ai cambiamenti che devi fare in gentoo:
> 
> - cambia il baselayout e devi cambiare almeno 15 file di configurazione

 

falso. quando cambia baselayout un semplice dist-upgrade aggiorna automaticamente i miei file di configurazione senza sconvolgere niente. basta configurare opportunamente i tool; basta leggere la documentazione; basta essere capaci di scrivere files di configurazione.

 *Quote:*   

> - i devel decidono di passare da mod_php a dev-lang/php e devi cambiare manualmente i file di configurazione, ricompilare/aggiornare pear ecc...

 

la notizia era nell'aria da mesi, prima che succedesse. dal momento che mantengo alcune macchine in produzione mi guardo bene dall'installare software "a cazzo di cane". se tu ti fossi documentato opportunamente avresti fatto questa scelta mesi fa (maggio 2005, per la precisione), oppure avresti fatto un aggiornamento assolutamente indolore con un downtime nullo, come è stato per me. oppure io sono un miracolato?

 *Quote:*   

> - ad un certo punto qualcuno decide che i file di configurazione di openvpn non devono più stare in /etc/openvpn/<directory> e devi spostarli manualmente, poi ci ripensano e devi cambiare di nuovo

 

come sopra. documentati!

 *Quote:*   

> - viene dichiarato stabile mysql 4.1 e devi fare il backup di tutti i database e poi il restore con conseguente downtime (pensa a database di 3-4 GB), la stessa cosa vale per ldap

 

questa è la migliore di tutte. non ti obbliga nessuno a farlo. però se non lo fai È POSSIBILE che i dati vegano corrotti.

il problema non è gentoo, ma il passaggio di mysql <4.0 a >=4.1, e la stessa cosa succederà con il 5.0. per openldap vale lo stesso discorso. la stessa cosa succederebbe anche con debian, fedora, mandriva, e anche quell'aborto del terzo mondo che chiamano ubuntu.

questa qui l'hai scritta proprio perché non sapevo cosa fare, vero? perché non ti documenti un po' invece che parlare di cose che non sai e passare per ignorante?

 *Quote:*   

> - apache cambia stile di configurazione e altro tempo a cambiare le cose

 

riscrivo la stessa cosa che ho scritto sopra.

la notizia era nell'aria da mesi, prima che succedesse. dal momento che mantengo alcune macchine in produzione mi guardo bene dall'installare software "a cazzo di cane". se tu ti fossi documentato opportunamente avresti fatto questa scelta mesi fa (maggio 2005, per la precisione), oppure avresti fatto un aggiornamento assolutamente indolore con un downtime nullo, come è stato per me. oppure io sono un miracolato?

 *Quote:*   

> potrei continuare a lungo ...

 

anche io

 *Quote:*   

> se installi una debian o una centos una volta configurata non cambi niente per molto tempo, debian ha una vita di almeno due anni, centos è supportato per 7 anni, ubuntu per 5,

 

vero, ma ti faccio le tue stesse obiezioni. per mysql il passaggio dalla 4.0 alla 4.1 è un cambiamento strutturale importantissimo. non è fattibile senza fermare il DBMS, a meno di non rischiare i propri dati. come la mettiamo adesso?

per openldap, gli aggiornamenti 2.1 -> 2.2 e 2.2 -> 2.3 sono cambi di major release (anche se cambia il secondo numerino) quindi è ovvio che cambia la struttra della directory. puoi installare anche Linux tua-sorella-3.0-professional ma questi inconvenienti li avrai sempre.

non puoi permetterti di avere un downtime del servizio e non sai come ovviare a questo banale problema? allora chiediti quanto vali come sistemista

 *Quote:*   

> questo significa che per tutto questo tempo se non hai bisogno di nuove feature hai solo aggiornamenti di sicurezza e nessun cambiamento, pochi minuti ed applichi le patch di sicurezza ... senza cambiare niente nelle configurazioni ...   

 

stai commettendo una grossa imprecizione. una patch di sicurezza non è applicabile, se non ai sorgenti, che poi debbono essere ricompilati. posso anche istallare mysql-5 mentre sta girando il 4, ma ammesso e non concesso che la cosa vada a buon fine spero tu sappia che anche ad aggiornamento ultimato, quello che continua a girare è mysql 4 (se hai dei dubbi su questo ti consiglio di documentarti su come tutti i sistemi UNIX trattino le cancellazioni di files aperti), quindi rimarranno aperte le tue belle vulnerabilità finché non farai un riavvio del servizio... ma cosa succederà quando mysql 5 si avvierà e troverà il DB nel formato di mysql 4? questo non te lo sei chiesto, vero?

 *Quote:*   

> pensa a queste cose,  a me sembra che sia gentoo che mi fa perdere molto tempo ecco perchè ho cominciato a migrare i miei server da gentoo a centos e sto valutando ubuntu anche per i server

 

da quando uso gentoo, dormo sunni molto più tranquilli.

non ho mia avuto downtime di servizio, non ho mai dubitato che un server ripartisse dopo che ho fatto un aggiornamento.

non voglio difendere gentoo a spada tratta. io per primo sostengo che esiste di meglio (di certo non ubuntu: quello è oltremodo offensivo), ma come al solito non riesco a tollerare chi parla a vanvera

scusate lo sfogo

----------

## drakkan

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> grave errore. mi stai contraddicendo (affermando cose false) nel giorno peggiore possibile.
> 
> 

 

mi dispiace che tu abbia avuto una brutta giornata 

non intendo rispondere usando i tuoi toni a tratti offensivi 

solo una piccola considerazione, se installi su un server una distro tipo centos o debian/ubuntu una volta finita la configurazione hai supporto per un certo numero di anni questo significa che mysql resterà 4.1 per tutti gli anni del supporto quando ci sarà un problema di sicurezza sarà applicata la patch e avrai un pacchetto binario, pochi secondi lo installi riavvi il servizio e hai un downtime prossimo allo zero. In gentoo i cambiamenti maggiori sono all'ordine del giorno.

Per quanto riguarda la documentazione è vero su gentoo c'è ne è molta e ti insegna tante cose e questo nessuno lo mette in dubbio, quando però devi fare installazioni di una certa importanza gentoo è inadeguata, un piccolo aneddoto:

ho un cluster gentoo collegato ad uno storage emc cx 300 collegato in multipathing, arriva il tecnico della emc che aggiorna il firmware dello storage, il multipath smette di funzionare il problema è scsi_id che assegna lo stesso id a tutte le lun, dopo aver provato varie versioni di udev ho risolto copiando il binario di scsi_id da una centos (clone red hat che ovviamente è certificata su quell'hardware), questo non mi fa dormire tranquillo ...

----------

## .:chrome:.

io continuo a vedere delle falle enormi in quello che scrivi.

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> solo una piccola considerazione, se installi su un server una distro tipo centos o debian/ubuntu una volta finita la configurazione hai supporto per un certo numero di anni questo significa che mysql resterà 4.1 per tutti gli anni del supporto quando ci sarà un problema di sicurezza sarà applicata la patch e avrai un pacchetto binario, pochi secondi lo installi riavvi il servizio e hai un downtime prossimo allo zero. In gentoo i cambiamenti maggiori sono all'ordine del giorno.

 

è la stessa cosa che succede anche di qui. installi e riavvii. non puoi farlo in ogni caso se si tratta di modifiche strutturali come quella che tu hai citato: il passaggio da 4.0 a 4.1. se non mi credi ti invito a documentarti prima di smentirmi di nuovo

 *Quote:*   

> ho un cluster gentoo collegato ad uno storage emc cx 300 collegato in multipathing, arriva il tecnico della emc che aggiorna il firmware dello storage, il multipath smette di funzionare il problema è scsi_id che assegna lo stesso id a tutte le lun, dopo aver provato varie versioni di udev ho risolto copiando il binario di scsi_id da una centos (clone red hat che ovviamente è certificata su quell'hardware), questo non mi fa dormire tranquillo

 

sono allibito. ti rendi conto o no di cosa scrivi? cosa cambia dal mio udev a quello di RedHat? niente. solo la configurazione.

detto questo non credo ci sia da dire altro. dove si trova il problema è evidente

----------

## drakkan

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io continuo a vedere delle falle enormi in quello che scrivi.
> 
> è la stessa cosa che succede anche di qui. installi e riavvii. non puoi farlo in ogni caso se si tratta di modifiche strutturali come quella che tu hai citato: il passaggio da 4.0 a 4.1. se non mi credi ti invito a documentarti prima di smentirmi di nuovo
> 
> 

 

spero che tu non legga la documentazione come i post del forum, ti ho scritto già due volte che su centos/rhel se installo mysql-4.1 non ho modifiche strutturali fino alla fine del supporto nel caso specifico 7 anni ... per essere ancora più chiari mysql rimane a quella versione per 7 anni (con security update) a meno che io non abbia bisogno di features nuove e questo non succede quasi mai nei grandi progetti in cui si definiscono le caratteristiche a priori e si vende un pacchetto con supporto in genere di 3 anni.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dove si trova il problema è evidente

 

ti prego di non mettere ancora in dubbio la mia professionalità

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> ti ho scritto già due volte che su centos/rhel se installo mysql-4.1 non ho modifiche strutturali fino alla fine del supporto nel caso specifico 7 anni...

 

non ci stiamo capendo.

nel momento in cui fai un aggiornamento da 4.0 a 4.1 vai incontro a quei cambiamenti strutturali di cui parlavo, indipendentemente dalla distribuzione, perché è mySQL che è cambiato, non il pacchetto della distribuzione tal dei tali.

non vuoi fare l'aggiornamento? libero di non farlo: basta usare un po' package.mask

con le altre distribuzioni non so. con yum non sono mai riuscito a dire di non aggiornare un certo pacchetto perché volevo tenere la versione vecchia. con apt-get non ho mai avuto occasione di provare

in ogni caso risollevo il problema iniziale: è così importante avere l'ultimissima versione? a me questa cosa ricorda tanto i ragazzini che fanno a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo

----------

## Luca89

comunque anche che con centos hai il supporto per 7 anni, prima o poi l'upgrade alla nuova versione lo devi fare. 7 anni di sviluppo per il mondo opensource sono tanti e sarai costretto ad aggiornare tutti i servizi che hai nel sistema in un sol colpo e quindi il downtime sarà parecchio elevato. Su gentoo invece fai gli upgrade a piccoli pezzi e hai anche il tempo per programmarteli in modo da fornire un minor disagio di downtime all'azienda per cui lavori.

----------

## drakkan

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *drakkan wrote:*   ti ho scritto già due volte che su centos/rhel se installo mysql-4.1 non ho modifiche strutturali fino alla fine del supporto nel caso specifico 7 anni... 
> 
> non ci stiamo capendo.
> 
> nel momento in cui fai un aggiornamento da 4.0 a 4.1 vai incontro a quei cambiamenti strutturali di cui parlavo, indipendentemente dalla distribuzione, perché è mySQL che è cambiato, non il pacchetto della distribuzione tal dei tali.
> ...

 

si probabilmente non ci stiamo capendo: su gentoo ci sono alcuni aggiornamenti che "devi" fare ad esempio nuova configurazione di apache (apache< 2.0.54-r9 ha problemi di sicurezza, mod_php non esiste più ecc..) su distro supportate per più anni il problema semplicemente non si pone perchè la versione rimane la stessa (vengono applicate le patch e hai un nuovo binario della stessa versone + la patch). 

Su centos4 avrò sempre apache-2.0.52-x e su centos3 apache-2.0.46-x non ho bisogno di aggiornare a centos4 vecchi server con centos3 perchè quella release è ancora supportata ed ho i security update. Quindi non ho il problema del major update dei pacchetti a meno che non abbia improvvisamente bisogno di features non presenti nelle versioni installate.

Con yum (almeno su centos) il problema dell'eslusione dei pacchetti si pone in maniera diversa con repository extra come ad esempio dag da cui voglio solo qualche pacchetto in quel caso basta un exclude=nomepacchetto* nel file di configurazione appropriato, con apt puoi usare cose tipo

```

dpkg --set-selections <<E_O_F

>nomepacchetto hold

>E_O_F

```

tornando al problema iniziale sul mio desktop voglio software aggiornati perchè mi piace toccare con mano tutte le nuove funzionalità messe a disposizione da linux e per questo ho usato per parecchio tempo gentoo con molti pacchetti unstable e repository extra (tipo gentopia e xgl-coffee) ed ora ti sto scrivendo da ubuntu dapper perchè credo sia più rapido da installare ed usando i repostory main, restricted, universe e multiverse ho praticamente lo stesso sistema che avevo con gentoo solo che non ho i problemi di compilazione e gestione dei software in unstable (in gentoo funzionano tutti solo bisogna dedicarci tempo, in ubuntu ho già tutto pronto se hai poco tempo è una cosa comoda)

sui server invece voglio qualcosa di stabile e collaudato che mi crei meno problemi possibile e sia molto facile da manutenere, 

il cliente paga per certe funzionalità e per sistemi sicuri, non gli interessa quale distro viene installata (tranne casi particolari in cui "devi" usare rhel) dopo aver testato e usato in produzione sia gentoo che altre distro la mia e sottolineo mia opinione e che gentoo comporti maggior tempo di amministrazione anche usando macchine di compilazione dedicate (ho una virtual machine gentoo solo per questo) e installando solo da tbz2 sui server perchè alcune volte devi cambiare configurazioni. Concordo con te che non si fa un aggiornamento senza essersi prima documentati e senza aver testato il tutto e un quickpkg prima dell'emerge -k non ha mai fatto male a nessuno   :Very Happy: . 

Non è in discussione che gentoo sia una (meta)distro molto instruttiva che ti fa capire davvero come funziona linux, altamente configurabile e personalizzabile (ad esempio sia su centos che su debian/ubuntu devo crearmi il mio rpm/deb se voglio postfix con la patch vda in gentoo basta impostare la use in package.use).

siamo arrivati a parlare di questo perchè ho risposto con queste considerazioni ad una tua affermazione in cui hai detto ( e correggimi se sbaglio) che 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> è impensabile che gli utenti ci smenino tempo e lavoro a causa delle corse all'ultima versione
> 
> 

 

in gentoo impiego tempo perchè si cambia lo stile di configurazione di openvpn, apache, php o perchè c'è un major upgrade di mysql e ldap e quindi devo documentarmi preparare i tbz2, installarli e cambiare i file di config, in altre distro citate c'è qualcuno che fa i binari per me ed alcuni passaggi non sono necessari.

Ripeto queste sono le mie considerazioni personali che si possono condividere o meno, tutte le distribuzioni hanno pro e contro e spesso la scelta dipende anche dal momento della vita che si attraversa ad ognuna la sua in un dato momento.

Chiedo scusa se sono stato OTLast edited by drakkan on Thu May 25, 2006 9:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## drakkan

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> comunque anche che con centos hai il supporto per 7 anni, prima o poi l'upgrade alla nuova versione lo devi fare. 7 anni di sviluppo per il mondo opensource sono tanti e sarai costretto ad aggiornare tutti i servizi che hai nel sistema in un sol colpo e quindi il downtime sarà parecchio elevato. Su gentoo invece fai gli upgrade a piccoli pezzi e hai anche il tempo per programmarteli in modo da fornire un minor disagio di downtime all'azienda per cui lavori.

 

Questo dipende, 

quello che capita a me è che il cliente dopo un certo numero di anni compra un nuovo server in quel caso reinstalli da zero sulla nuova macchina e quando pronta sostiuisci la vecchia. In quel caso fai tutto il lavoro di migrazione ad esempio dei database mysql e ldap ed hai un downtime ma una volta ogni n anni in genere è accettabile, comunque dipende dai casi e dai clienti

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> in gentoo impiego tempo perchè si cambia lo stile di configurazione di openvpn, apache, php o perchè c'è un major upgrade di mysql e ldap e quindi devo documentarmi preparare i tbz2, installarli e cambiare i file di config, in altre distro citate c'è qualcuno che fa i binari per me ed alcuni passaggi non sono necessari.

 

su questo hai ragione. non c'è niente da dire.

a me questa cosa però non è mai andata bene: nel senso che il fatto che siano gli ingegneri di RedHat a preoccuparsi di queste migrazioni è un'arma a doppio taglio, secondo me. da un lato ti evitano lo sbattimento, ma dall'altro loro devono giustamente fare qualcosa che funzioni su tutto; questo significa che nei loro pacchetti c'è il supporto per tutto (un po' come se noi facessimo USE="*" emerge -uDN world.

già questo potrebbe non starmi bene, perché voglio essere libero di scegliere cosa includere e cosa no; e non vedo perché dovrei compilare il supporto per GDBM se poi non lo uso... la cosa realmente grave è che questa pratica succede (neanche tanto raramente) finisce col dare dei problemi a causa di incompatibilità tra i diversi backend/librerie contro i quali si sta compilando. quante volte hai visto aggiornare i racchetti di RedHat e soci anche quando non venivano rilasciati dagli sviluppatori aggiornamenti di sicurezza o nuove releases?

secondo me, e il mio personalissimo punto di vista, questi sono compromessi che possono rivelarsi pesanti; per questo ho deciso di non usarli più. se tu credi che il gioco valga la candela, non hai altro da fare che proseguire per la strada che hai già imboccato. personalmente spero che tu possa cambiare nuovamente idea, in futuro.

...e scusami se ho esagerato con i toni, prima. alla fine mi ha fatto piacere quasto acceso scambio di idee  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Saro' di parte ma sono fermamente convinto che gentoo sia la distribuzione piu facile da mantenere.

La vedo come un qualcosa che metto in piedi e per i successivi 10 anni va bene, a patto di seguirla un po' e di non trattarla come una lavatrice. Il fatto che vengano cambiate delle cose non deve spaventare, se sono state cambiate ci sara un motivo e prima ci abituiamo alle novita' prima potremmo continuare a lavorare senza problemi. Sinceramente preferisco seguire mensilmente i cambiamenti e provare fare cose pian piano che dopo anni aggiornare tutto in una volta.

Per non parlare del sistema di slot che e' a dir poco divino.

Per quanto riguarda quelli che dicono che gentoo e' lenta come aggiornamenti posso smentire tutto!!

La gentoo ha una sua politica di mascheramento pacchetti, qualcuno la puo condividere qualcuno no, ma il punto e' che la gente si dimentica molto spesso che gentoo e' prima di tutto liberta di scelta. Io per esempio ho il sistema in x86, parecchie cose (non tutte) sono in ~x86 e piu di qualcuna e' hard-masked, tuttavia giudico il mio sistema(Desktop) assai stabile. Il portage di gentoo mi concede questo e molto altro, quindi la questione della politica di pacchetti non esiste, ognuno si crea la sua politica!

Avendo io poi uno spirito di testing, vi posso assicurare che il portage di gentoo (e penso di non azzardare troppo dicendo cio) e' il piu aggiornato in assoluto!! provate cose hard-masked e osservete ogni quanto vengono aggiornate....

P.s addirittura ho notato che a volte veniva aggiornato un pacchetto sul portage di gentoo ancor prima che venisse comunicata l'uscita della release sul sito ufficiale...

----------

